# Pepper Grinders



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This is sorta for Startingover. The two pepper grinders I have are different. One has a ceramic grinding burr the other steel. Both adjust the same way.


















You turn the knob on top of them to increase or decrease the space between the burrs. I like the Kuhn Rikon better as my hand doesn't cramp as quickly, it is easier to fill I think and it will grind coarser. The Kuhn has a large plug in the bottom to fill and the other you unscrew the knob and remove the top. Fill through the hole. The Kuhn also holds more.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

As I said, I spend more time picking out a pepper grinder than I’ve spent picking out a car.
These are several in my collection...the first two are my favorites, one stays by the stove and the other on my table.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I really wish I'd kept my mouth shut when we got the wooden grinder. We were at a high end hardware store in an expensive part of Houston. Saw it, looked, told wife I wanted one like it. She said get it. Me "He!! no $70 and Peugeot brand adds to cost." I had to get it or not hear the end of it. I like those wine bottle shaped grinders TK. Only and last time in that hardware store.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, the big one that looks like a wine bottle, I got at a good will. It was boxed brand new,
there were three of them. I bought all three at 2.00 bucks each.
When I got home I looked it up on the internet and they sell for 60.00 each...so, it was a good haul. It makes nice big chunks of black pepper.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Now that sounds like a gloat.

Gad, I've been hanging around WN too much.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh yeah, guilty as charged...it was a gloat! Ya know how I love a bargain!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

honestly, I have never (ever) owned a pepper grinder. maybe used one a few times.
I have two glass body sea salt grinders - hardly ever use them either.
is there really a detectable difference in flavor of "freshly cracked" black pepper
over a fairly new bottle of pre-ground BP ? 
I use a LOT of black pepper - I guess it is a matter of convenience for me and not
necessarily interested in the novelty of the grinders.
taste wise: is there really a flavor difference ?










.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, that coarse black pepper you have is probably just as good as fresh ground,
You’re right grinders are a novelty, but it feels good to use them.  

Now, I use a lot of white pepper too. White pepper is spicy - I use it in cole slaw
and potato salad and lots of other dishes that I want to spice up.
What dishes do you use white pepper in?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I really don't have a specific use for white pepper other than when it comes
to a food that I don't want to see the black flakes in. 
I do like the flavor contrast between the white and black, as you mentioned.
I feel that you use half the recommended amount of white to black in a recipe at first.
I like to warm up a can of Le Sueur sweet peas and at the bottom of the bowl,
there is always the undissolved black pepper flakes. so I started using the white
for canned veggies that are just warmed up to serve.
other than that, not really a preference.


.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like to open up the burrs on mine to get more of a cracked pepper effect, very coarse. I like the flavor pop when biting into a peppercorn. For seasoning a cooking pot of beans etc. I have a 1lb. jar of regular ground pepper. And I use white pepper for the spiciness and where I want that "what was that" taste and not seeing what is was. Of course unground peppercorns seem to keep a long time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I especially like lots of cracked pepper on poached eggs!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Another plus for a pepper grinder is when you have folks watching you cook. Grabbing the grinder and gives it a few twists can be sorta impressive.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I’ve always used battery-operated pepper grinders in the kitchen because of the convenience - I don’t need two clean hands to use the grinder. 

I hate refilling them though because the opening isn’t that big. I use a funnel to direct the peppercorns. 

I have a mini manual pepper grinder on the table.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Wooley, it’s all show biz...same thing with pinching up the salt! 

Druida, I try fill mine all at the same time...but, no matter how hard I try - I still get many
rolling on the floor...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia------work clean and a little flour on something never hurt a thing. Keep a towel tucked into your belt or apron or lying handy.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Druidia------work clean and a little flour on something never hurt a thing. Keep a towel tucked into your belt or apron or lying handy.


Great if it’s just flour. Not great with fish meat, especially chicken. I wouldn’t wipe my chicken-contaminated hands on a kitchen towel that’s going to still be used after. Wash hands then dry with towel. 

I don’t like cross contamination in the kitchen. That’s why I have a pepper grinder that requires just one hand. I can grind the pepper directly on to meat fish I’m rubbing. 

I find it exasperating watching TV chefs (especially Ming Tsai) grabbing condiment bottles, oven/fridge handles, cabinet/drawers with hands covered with meat/fish juice, sticky crumby stuff. I imagine his assistants have to hover around him all the time wiping off and sanitizing everything he touched. 

My MIL cooks the same way. Every surface (horizontal, vertical, exposed, hidden, high, low) ends up sticky, oily, crumby, crunchy. At dinner time, when I get the vinegar or something else bottle to bring to the table, I end up with sticky hands because the outside of the bottles are all sticky.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes chicken is a no-no. I've worked in commercial kitchens a bit and do know some about what goes on there. Also I often put on latex gloves when handling raw meat the take them off before continuing.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Druidia said:


> I find it exasperating watching TV chefs (especially Ming Tsai) grabbing condiment bottles, oven/fridge handles, cabinet/drawers with hands covered with meat/fish juice, sticky crumby stuff. I imagine his assistants have to hover around him all the time wiping off and sanitizing everything he touched.


Pro's and semi pro' chefs have to work quickly and washing hands between steps sometimes just does not happen. That is why we/they use kitchen towels. Lots of kitchen towels. Flour sack towels to be precise. I always have one over my shoulder in the kitchen. 
I get a 50 count at Christmas every year and am more happy with that than a regular present I do not need. I also buy as many as I can find on sale during the year. 
I am not a professional, but I find myself moving quickly in the kitchen. Of course chicken must be addressed each time you touch it or use a utensil with it.

I like to clean as I go in the kitchen. By the time dinner is served, most all the equipment I used for cooking has already been cleaned. 
Some items must wait for service so this is not 100% every time. But I sure try.

My wife on the other hand has a pile of dishes and more are added after the meal. I cannot stand to work hard on a meal, to find a mess after the meal. I will hold service until I can take care of everything possible. 
This IMO is partially because she not a proficient cook and struggles with recipes and really does not have the basic skills. Basic skills are subjective to interpretation.
She can make a few things really great. But would have difficulty with anything not in her minds eye.
I am to blame for this as I have done all the cooking since we met. 
An example was my surgery last November. I lost 19 lbs as she was the lone cook.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV said “My wife on the other hand has a pile of dishes and more are added after the meal. I cannot stand to work hard on a meal, to find a mess after the meal. I will hold service until I can take care of everything possible.
This IMO is partially because she not a proficient cook and struggles with recipes and really does not have the basic skills. Basic skills are subjective to interpretation.
She can make a few things really great. But would have difficulty with anything not in her minds eye.
I am to blame for this as I have done all the cooking since we met.
An example was my surgery last November. I lost 19 lbs as she was the lone cook.”
Laughing at this ^^^^
I keep a very clean house, but when I cook get out of my way...
I make a big mess, huge mess!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

hahaha, J.V. ...I just noticed your tag line! Do dogs hate you and women love you?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, I did a search and found the thread from Feb 2019...when I posted
my muffalada salad, also included is my muffalada sandwich ( before baking
it in the oven)
I first had muffalada mix, when my son bought me back a jar of it from New Orleans.
I copied all the ingredents from the jar and have been making it ever since.
I’ll be back with the link.









muffuletta


Every time I make this, I think of the movie from Louisiana (can’t remember the name of the movie) The guy says, “my wife is not much to look at, but she makes a great muffuletta. :biggrin2:




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I had forgotten about that thread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn’t forget about it, however, I wasn’t sure if we talked about it here or the other place.  
Glad it was here...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think it was both places but no matter.


----------

